# Horse Riding for Toddlers



## Vicky27 (2 September 2008)

I wonder if anyone knows of a stables in Lancashire or Greater Manchester where they would take a one year old for pony rides. Obviously I'm not expecting her to be able to learn anything yet and know I'll have to hold her on. I'm driving her all over the place at the moment on the hunt for donkey rides but they only last a couple of minutes and then she screams because she's loved it so much. Most local stables seem to have insurance that won't let them take children younger than 4. Alternatively does anyone know of a holiday venue further away that would let a child so young ride? I really hope someone can help as I know how much she would love this.


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (2 September 2008)

I don't think any stables will take a child that young, sorry.


----------



## sandr (2 September 2008)

I think its unlikley that anywhere will allow a 1 yr old to ride.


----------



## Syrah (2 September 2008)

You won't find any Riding School that will allow a one year old to ride.  Neither will any riding holiday establishment.

Your best bet is a friend with a pony and an incredibly well behaved pony otherwise you risk putting them off for life.

My daughter was 2 before she sat on a pony.  She won't 'ride' as such until she is at least 3 years old.  They don't have the capability nor ability to ride before that age in my opinion.


----------



## trundle (2 September 2008)

I think if you don't have your own, or at least a friend with an accomodating small pony, you might be out of luck. The very, VERY youngest that they will take them for commercial riding around her is 3 years (and having watched a lesson with 3 and 4 year old children in it, frankly most of them haven't got a clue !).

My daughter started having lessons when she was 4, she's had sits on my mare and little hacks out on a saintly pony. I think 1 is much too young if you don't have your own pony to plonk them on - i have to say that while I'd sling anyone's 4 or 5 year old onto a suitable pony, there is no way i'd take the risk with a 1 year old. I am sure she won't miss it unduly if she has to wait for another couple of years before she can ride properly.


----------



## The Original Kao (2 September 2008)

i've taught (or tried to) 2-4 year olds over the years. 
a pony ride is bar far better for them than a lesson. they need to have an attention span for a start. plus it's really tiring for them (and the poor instructor  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
some 4 year olds are fine for lessons, really depends on the child.
we don't take under 5's where i work.


----------



## Shilasdair (2 September 2008)

Agree - I have taught a child at 18months, before; it's far too young.  They aren't safe, unless the parent is holding on to them...and they can't learn anything.
Save the money til he/she is old enough to benefit.
S


----------



## catherinep (2 September 2008)

I may be being terribly old fashioned (I am very VERY old!!) but in my day we were strongly advised that children below 6 can do v serious damage to their spine and bones from the movement of trying to ride - never mind risks of falling off etc. The arguement was that even walking, never mind trotting, could cause long term damage, and to be fair, those kids at school who did have ponies/were allowed to ride very young have, without exception, had back probs in later life??? it may be coincidence, and I have a sporadic dodgy back myself (along with most riders at some point I suspect??), so please ask your GP or someone who knows about backs if it is safe for very smallies to ride - the swaying movement is very hard on soft bones that are trying to grow.....

Would be intersted in any one else's opinion on this? nothing to do with being old enough to "learn" or understand, but physically, riding is serious stuff.....


----------



## spottybotty (2 September 2008)

riding schools public liabilty insurance will not cover under 4 yrs i know mine did not, even at four teaching is difficault because their attention span is zero! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would only do 15mins max.I started "riding " when i was 18mths old BUT on my own pony and in a basket saddle.


----------



## Hippona (2 September 2008)

My daughter started riding at 2 on our shettie- shes almost 6 now and genuinely rides independently- we hack out together and went for a canter on the cornfields at the weekend. BUT the pony really looks after her...any other pony and I would not have done this.....and we have built up to it over the years. She's learnt more from riding around the farm and going out for rides...little ones really don't have the concentration span for a lesson.

TBH, i would rather my kids be riding from a young age, with the odd spill, than stuck inside the house, but thats just my opinion -

Are you in a position to get her a little pony, perhaps a shettie that has been outgrown by an almost-6 year old


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (2 September 2008)

Although our insurance covers us for children age 4 and up, we have a policy of not taking them until they are six. To be honest, under 6 they don't seem (in the majority) to have the concentration to handle a 'riding lesson'. It is really noticable if we ever do get a five year old in a lesson that they aren't able to follow any but the most basic instructions or control their pony themselves. Often even the concept of shorten reins, sit up, pull... to stop is too much information. They are 100% dependant on their leader and it simply isn't safe. 

I've taught as young as four in the past but they are really just sitting and holding on with the instructor leading the pony.

If you have your own pony and the child gets to ride every day I suspect it is different as they have more hours in the saddle to get the feel of it, but in a weekly lesson situation, these days I wouldn't consider taking a child under four if one-to-one or under six if in a small group. 

A young girl at my yard has a pony and her toddler sister likes to sit on it as they walk up and down from the school. She adores this but mum has to hold her on and the little girl leads the pony. There is no way she would be safe without mum holding her on, and a little walk up the drive and back is plenty for her anyway. 

JMO


----------



## Hippona (2 September 2008)

I would agree - 10mins in the school is enough for my daughter, then I take her out for a ride in the woods. Much more fun for her and pony, and she learns from experience without having lots of instructions bombarding her. 
She is riding really well at present, she has a position and seat to die for, but I was thinking of getting an instructor for her when she is old enough......seeing as most days she knows better than mum!


----------



## itsme123 (2 September 2008)

My daughter started at 18 months on our own pony. We just went out and bought a quiet shettie for her brother and she used to have a sit now and again. 
at that age she could do nothing but hold on and give the odd 'kick kick'. Her hands were too small for the thinnest of reins and she had to be held on. But even at that young age it was clear she was mad about ponies. 

She's three now and has a pony of her own. Because she's been around ponies most of her life she's quite capable for her age. She's just started going off LR and doing 'jumps' (trotting poles) but still has very limited concentration. We tend to have ten minute 'lessons' and then go for a picnic ride or something. She doesnt understand that she can't do 'fun' things all the time and her awareness of the pony's needs isnt great, which can lead to tantrums when she doesnt want to get off... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would agree that you need to find a friend who has a pony, or put an ad up in the tackshop. People often have small aged ponies that they're happy for kids to come and ride (with parental supervision). If you were further south your daughter could come and have a plod on ours...


----------



## Vicky27 (2 September 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for the advice I just want to reassure those that were worried, that I really was looking for somewhere with a very slow, small pony and was certainly planning to hold firmly onto her for the whole time. Charlie, you're comments are so very kind. Sadly, I have to admit I know very little about horses - though I did have lessons for a very short tme as a child - so whilst I'd love to get her, her own pony and wouldn't mind doing the work, I just don't know enough (or know anyone that has a pony) to feel that it would be fair to the pony or safe for my little one. Though eventually when we both know a little more it would be a lovely thing to do, especially as then she could have lots of short rides - as an English teacher short concentration spans are something I do know about


----------



## Sit_Up (2 September 2008)

You could try your local pony club branch when she gets a bit older.  They may well know on the grapevine of an old stalwart that has taught most of the kids in the area to ride and would lke the odd visit with carrots and apples to cheer up his day.

In return you could offer to help out at events. You could start off serving tea and coffe or act as a steward/ help the show secretary with paper work or learn the art of fence judging and help out on x country days. It would also get you known in the area, which would hold you in a good position when you become a "horsey mum".


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (2 September 2008)

I have just had a thought - call it one of my occasional flashes of brilliance LOL

My friend is very horsey and grew up around horses although she doesn't have one at the moment. She's got a little toddler and she takes her to Crealy adventure park in Devon (just down the road from her).

They have a little track made of straw bales and they do 'pony rides' for about £2 a go I think. The little ones get a hat, sit on the pony and mum walks alongside holding the child while the 'staff' lead the pony in walk through the track. A 'go' is about 5 mins so perfect for a tiny 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It might be worth seeing if there is something similar near to you as I know my friend takes her little girl every week or so to Crealy and she loves her pony rides!


----------



## Vicky27 (2 September 2008)

Thank you - both of you - contacting the pony club is a great idea as to be honest she would be incredibly happy just watching, we had great exctement followed by floods of tears yesterday when a horse walked past us on the road. The place in Devon sounds exactly like the kind of thing I was looking for, for her. I'm certainly keeping my eyes out for something similar - failing all else maybe we'll try to holiday near there in the spring, then she could have a go every day.


----------

